# mtb-marathon marburg



## volker200770 (11. Juni 2008)

*Hallo BIKER!
Wer hatt Lust einen MTB-Matrathon in Marburg zu planen,denke mal sollte so 2009 passieren bis alles fertig ist.
Bin gespannt auf eure Vorschläge und Tipps.
Soll kein Downhill-Rennen sein sondern ein Matrathon...2 Strecken,die eine 25 km und die andere um die 40 km 
Bis denne
MFG
volke*rhttp://www.mtb-club-marburg.de


----------

